# Best DA Pads???



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, i've been using the Sonus SFX pads from day 1 and had recently finally decided to give the 3M ones a go.

They seemed ok, but the Yellow pad seemed to break up a tad round the edge while doing a whole car with it.

I've now since read that 3M pads aren't actually recommended for DA machines, is that the case???

If so, just what Pads are the ideal solution?? 

I have still had good results with the SFX pads but the 4" spot pads in particular have been disappointing and gone out of shape after a couple of panels...

I just want something that is going to be reliable, firm enough to give good results but also fairly long lasting (when looked after properly).

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

CG hex logic


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

big ben said:


> CG hex logic


+1 for hex logic :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lake country flat pads from CYC or PB


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

dan1985 said:


> +1 for hex logic :thumb:


Thanks guys, are there any particular ones you recommend? I was keen to get them before but there were a lot to choose from compared to the Sonus and 3M range so it got a bit confusing....

It's basically for a number of cars, but probably BMW's, VW/Audi's in the main that i work on....


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

black - finishing

white - polishing

green - cutting

orange - heavy cut


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Hex and lc are both really good via da :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've just got some 5.5" Lake Country Hydrotech pads to try out on my G220.
So far, so good! The blue cuts great, and leaves a nice finish. The orange is nice for a finishing polish too. They do seem nicer than the normal flat pads, and the CCS ones for that matter.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Go for the Lake Country constant pressure pad set from Polished Bliss, very impressive:thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> I've just got some 5.5" Lake Country Hydrotech pads to try out on my G220.
> So far, so good! The blue cuts great, and leaves a nice finish. The orange is nice for a finishing polish too. They do seem nicer than the normal flat pads, and the CCS ones for that matter.


+1 on the LC pads got mine from Polished bliss (intermediate paint kit) results with merzerna polish are superb. Highly recommended


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Hi.

I went on the DA polishing course at Autobrite recently, and Gordon (DA Expert!!) recommened the CG Hexlogic pads, so I brought orange, green, white and black pads following his recommendations. 

I also used the pads on the day and got on really well with them and found them excellent. 

There was a group buy on here from David g at chemical guys, and I'm sure its still going.


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

OGGYsri said:


> Hi.
> 
> I went on the DA polishing course at Autobrite recently, and Gordon (DA Expert!!) recommened the CG Hexlogic pads, so I brought orange, green, white and black pads following his recommendations.
> 
> ...


Did you just buy one of each trying to figure out how many pads ill need.


----------



## ksomsak (Jul 30, 2009)

lack country +1


----------

